# A gorgeous bunny for adoption in Iowa!



## Lissa (Feb 16, 2006)

Check out this beauty! 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5538745


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2006)

You and your long-haired bunnies! He is very cute, though.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 16, 2006)

I know! I love long hair.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2006)

DECLAWED?!!! 

Some people make me so mad.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 16, 2006)

Neither did I.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

It's gone!!!! Is that good news??? I hope so.

Jan


----------

